# Protruding Anus



## loppdawg69 (Nov 28, 2008)

Protruding anus on Green Terror started a couple weeks ago so i cut down on feeding added salt and increased temp. No change in condition. Does he have worms???

75 Gallon
roughly 25" of fish in the tank
tank is cycled and all other fish are fine


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Hmm My Jag started to look like that, I thought he just wanted to make babies. I hope he's not sick.

any one?


----------



## SomOfDeez (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a compressicep with the same problem. Anyone know what this is???


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

i have parrot fish who look like this before they lay eggs.

but i also had a severum who had a prolapsed rectum( i believe because he was very old) that started off like that - the prolapsed rectum was more pink than white and looked more like a worm coming out of his anus - i hope for you that the later is not the case...

good luck


----------



## loppdawg69 (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to think this was a male due to the bump that seems to be developing, but i am starting to lead towards female due to the round fins. Do i have a he or a she? If it is a she then it _may_ be eggs, but no other GT in the tank.


----------



## loppdawg69 (Nov 28, 2008)

Update: Today, for the first time, i noticed a clear worm like tube coming out about a half inch. It is roughly 1mm in diameter. If this is worms how do i medicate? I have a tank i was cycling for about a week with some goldfish that i could use as a hospital tank. His current tank has one scale less cat, rest have scales. No live pants or crustaceans.


----------



## loppdawg69 (Nov 28, 2008)

Images of "Worm"


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Not clear to me that is worms. My experience with worms was that they were red. Could be fish poop.

Anyway there are only a few ways to get rid of worms. One is Levamisole HCL and the other Fenbendazole. See this link.
http://www.loaches.com/Members/shari2/l ... hloride-1/


----------



## loppdawg69 (Nov 28, 2008)

the long tube goes out then comes back in. This repeats


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

The trouble with worms is that most are resistant to the normal medications on the fish store shelf. Also, by the time you realize there are worms, they have harmed the intestine enough that the fish doesn't recover even after treatment. I have had success treating angelfish with levamisole HCL which I bought at a farm supply store. It is sold as a pig wormer for about $16.

I had difficulty figuring out the dose and I don't remember exactly how I determined the dose. I treated a 100 gal tank with about 10 milligrams if I remember correctly. The folks on the loach forum have more experience with treatment than I do but I can verify that the treatment worked on the angelfish and no fatalities in the tank.


----------

